# Sistema 2.1, conexionado de un woofer



## pedrosk8 (Nov 4, 2010)

gente, sos nuevo en el foro , les cuento mis dudas! 

arme un amplificador con el TDA 2002   

,http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm

 Y la verdad me sorprendio la fidelidad del sonido y tira bastante lindo, los tengo en la compu asi que me alcanzan.
   pero arme uno solo, osea mono, ahora quiero armar otro mas , para tener stereo, se como hacerlo todo, el tema es que pense en agregarle un woofer!, la cuestion es como lo conecto?


osea la salida de la compu tiene; MASA, CANAL R y CANAL L, uno va a cada ampli, pero el woofer, (aparte del filtro que le voy a poner) en que canal lo conectaria?

otra cosa menor, el ampli es de 8w en 4 ohm, le tendria que poner parlantes de 10w o mas? para que no se saturen digo, y el woofer tendria que ser de 10w tambien o mas? 

muchas gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

pedrosk8 dijo:


> el tema es que pense en agregarle un woofer!, la cuestion es como lo conecto?
> 
> 
> osea la salida de la compu tiene; MASA, CANAL R y CANAL L, uno va a cada ampli, pero el woofer, (aparte del filtro que le voy a poner) en que canal lo conectaria?
> ...


 
Podes conectarlo a cualquiera de los dos canales, sino tambien lo que se hace es juntar las dos sañales ( R-L) por medio de dos resistencias, y de ahi al filtro!!



pedrosk8 dijo:


> otra cosa menor, el ampli es de 8w en 4 ohm, le tendria que poner parlantes de 10w o mas? para que no se saturen digo, y el woofer tendria que ser de 10w tambien o mas?
> 
> muchas gracias!


 
No es nesesario que tus parlantes sean mayor a tu potencia, es mas, seria mejor al reves!!



pedrosk8 dijo:


> gente, sos nuevo en el foro QUOTE]
> 
> Por ultimo, Bienvenido!!


----------



## pedrosk8 (Nov 5, 2010)

primero muchas gracias ! 

el circuito seria asi, perdona que lo hice con el paint, pero se entiende!





> No es nesesario que tus parlantes sean mayor a tu potencia, es mas, seria mejor al reves!!



los parlante tendrian que ser de menor potencia que el amplificador, pero se saturarian o no?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

pedrosk8 dijo:


> primero muchas gracias !
> 
> el circuito seria asi, perdona que lo hice con el paint, pero se entiende!
> ?


 

Asi es mi amigo, ese circuito esta bien, no te olvides la potencia entre el filtro y el woofers!



pedrosk8 dijo:


> los parlante tendrian que ser de menor potencia que el amplificador, pero se saturarian o no?


 
No se saturarian por el hecho de que no pondrias tu potencia al maximo....no?


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 5, 2010)

algun tipo de filtro en concreto para recomendar?
me estoy haciendo un wofer con un tda2030a


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

cansi22 dijo:


> algun tipo de filtro en concreto para recomendar?
> me estoy haciendo un wofer con un tda2030a


 
Aca tengo uno interesante, con corte variable, en algun lado tengo el PCB.

Si te convence lo busco!!


Saludos!!


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 5, 2010)

espero que te ayude este aporte, saludos

aqui dejo a su consideracion este montaje de un sub con el tda2030


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> espero que te ayude este aporte, saludos
> 
> aqui dejo a su consideracion este montaje de un sub con el tda2030


 

Lindo aporte compañero!!

no tendrias por ahi la mascara de componentes del sub con el 2030?

Completo el mensaje anterior!


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 5, 2010)

en el archivo en pdf ahi esta el complemento del circuito sub con el tda 2030


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> en el archivo en pdf ahi esta el complemento del circuito sub con el tda 2030


 

Me referia a la ubicacion de los componentes en el PCB!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 5, 2010)

ok, muchas gracias.
en navidades cuando tenga tiempo lo intento hacer xd


----------



## pedrosk8 (Nov 6, 2010)

> No se saturarian por el hecho de que no pondrias tu potencia al maximo....no?



claro, pero yo lo quisiera usar al mango, todo lo que, distorsiona poco por eso. asi que si compro parlante tendria que comprar mas grandes, yo diria 10 w o mas, para que trabaje tranquilo el parlante y no pase nada, por ej ,algun picoo algo.

y filtro tengo pensado hacer uno pasivo, capacitores y filtros!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

pedrosk8 dijo:


> claro, pero yo lo quisiera usar al mango, todo lo que, distorsiona poco por eso. asi que si compro parlante tendria que comprar mas grandes, yo diria 10 w o mas, para que trabaje tranquilo el parlante y no pase nada, por ej ,algun picoo algo.
> 
> y filtro tengo pensado hacer uno pasivo, capacitores y filtros!


 
El hecho de que compres parlantes de mayor potencia que tu amplificador, no evita que este se estropee, mas aun cunado el ampli distorcione (aunque sea un poco).
Puede ser 10 veces mas potente, pero igual podes quemarlo con tu ampli!!
Busca algo de data en la web o en el foro sobre ese tema!!


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 7, 2010)

estimado pipa09 mil disculpas en este momento no lo encuentro lo que me solicitaste, pero revisando algunos archivos encontre este montaje completo, echale una revisada y lo dejo a tu amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado pipa09 mil disculpas en este momento no lo encuentro lo que me solicitaste, pero revisando algunos archivos encontre este montaje completo, echale una revisada y lo dejo a tu amable consideracion, saludos


 

Muy lindo, completitio el archivo!!


----------



## pedrosk8 (Nov 8, 2010)

> El hecho de que compres parlantes de mayor potencia que tu amplificador, no evita que este se estropee, mas aun cunado el ampli distorcione (aunque sea un poco).
> Puede ser 10 veces mas potente, pero igual podes quemarlo con tu ampli!!
> Busca algo de data en la web o en el foro sobre ese tema!!



mi duda es si yo tengo un amplificador de 8 w , el parlante tendria que ser 8w o mas de 8w? 

por lo que escuche se recomienda que sea de mas, el doble masomenos, pero quisiera saber.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 8, 2010)

pedrosk8 dijo:


> mi duda es si yo tengo un amplificador de 8 w , el parlante tendria que ser 8w o mas de 8w?
> 
> por lo que escuche se recomienda que sea de mas, el doble masomenos, pero quisiera saber.


 

primero, nunca se usa un amplificador al maximo, para asi poder entregar esos picos de potencia de corta duracion que tiene la musica!
Si el parlante soporta los 8W, bien, no hay problemas, si quieres poner uno mas grande, mejor aun, igualmente tu ampli de 8W, al llegar a esa potencia tiene de seguro un ulto nivel de distorcion, que no es saludable para tu parlante!!
Espero poder evacuar una duda, sino tendria que ser mas tecnica mi respuesta!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## pedrosk8 (Nov 11, 2010)

muchas gracias! se me aclaro bastante el tema ahora una cosa; puede ser que un parlante de 5w tira mas de 5w? osea tengo un amigo que me dijo que tiene un ampli de 20w y que le puso ese parlante, no lo lleva al maximo el ampli pero dijo que unos 15w masomenos, si el parlante es de 5w, soporta mas potencia que esa? (Pero aparte de la potencia pico que puede llegar a soportar)

y otra cosita se puede modificar la impedancia de un palarte con capacitor? funcionaria como reactancia inductiva ? 

gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Una de las especificaciones tecnicas de los parlantes es la potencia maxima que soporta (rms), y si te dice que es de 5W, son esos 5W lo maximo que soporta en un uso continuo, ahora puede ser que el parlante sea de calidad y soporte algunos W mas pero lo hara en forma transitoria, otra que puede pasar es que el ampli de tu amigo no sea de 20W!


----------

